# FreeBSD on Fujitsu Lifebook NH 570



## yuramuv (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everybody.

I want to use FreeBSD on a Fujitsu Lifebook NH 570. But it has problems with some drivers:

1. snd_hda
2. Touchpad

1. If in console I write 
	
	



```
kldload snd_hda
```
 the driver works and I can change volume in *aumix*. But if I turn on headphones, headphones don't work. If I add string 
	
	



```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf and reboot, drivers didn't work and I can't start it with command 
	
	



```
kldload snd_hda
```
.

In snd_hda(4) (in samples) it says:


```
hdac0: nid 20 0x01014020 as  2 seq  0   Line-out  Jack jack 1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0: nid 21 0x99130110 as  1 seq  0    Speaker Fixed jack 3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0: nid 22 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0    Speaker  None jack 1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0: nid 23 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0    Speaker  None jack 1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0: nid 24 0x01a19830 as  3 seq  0        Mic  Jack jack 1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 8
hdac0: nid 25 0x02a1983f as  3 seq 15        Mic  Jack jack 1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 8
hdac0: nid 26 0x01813031 as  3 seq  1    Line-in  Jack jack 1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac0: nid 27 0x0221401f as  1 seq 15 Headphones  Jack jack 1 loc  2 color   Green misc 0
hdac0: nid 28 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0    Speaker  None jack 1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0: nid 30 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0    Speaker  None jack 1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0: nid 31 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0    Speaker  None jack 1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
```
but how to display it? (I don't command)

2. In Linux I can use vertical scrolling, but in FreeBSD it didn't work. How I can use scrolling with a touchpad?

P.S. Excuse me for my bad English

Best regards, Yuriy.


----------

